# Can't Burn CD's - "Please Insert Blank Disc"



## danadouget (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,
I am suddenly unable to burn audio CD's or data CD's. I burned 6 last week with no problem.

I use Windows Media Player, and the CD-ROM drive came with the computer (E-Machines).

When I click "BURN" a box pops up with "please insert a blank disc." The disc is blank, and I have tried several different ones. When I look under "properties" of the drive, it shows all the space "used" (the circle is all blue) but used space is 0 bytes, and available space is 0 bytes.

I tried to drag and drop, also, to make a data disc, but that would not work, either - same message "please insert a blank disc"
I've tried playing other CD's in the drive, and they all work fine.

It just won't recognize blank discs 
Please Help!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like a corrupt driver. Try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

CD/DVD drives require no dirvers for Windows.

Try uninstalling the CD drive in Device Manager and rebooting to let Windows discover it again.


----------



## danadouget (Aug 21, 2003)

thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Maybe...someone already burned the discs and that too without adding any data!This is why you get 0 bytes used and 0 bytes available.I had the same problem and realized someone had already burned them.I went to the market and purchased 3 new discs and tried to burn them.And yes,I was succesful.It was the CD's which were faulty amd not my CD drive.Same might be the case with you.I just want to say that before you try to follow John's advice,just try to burn some new discs.Who knows you might be succesful.Whatever you do,please update us so we may come to know of your status.Good Luck.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

is this with WMP(windows media player). If so is it 11 if so theres your problem


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have wmp Kevin and have no problems ( yet ) with burnng 
It could be that the drive needs a clean .. stick a cd cleaner cd in


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> I have wmp Kevin and have no problems ( yet ) with burnng
> It could be thatthe drive needs a clean .. stick a cd cleaner cd in


with 11 theres been lots of threads on here about 11


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Goku said:


> I just want to say that before you try to follow John's advice,just try to burn some new discs.Who knows you might be succesful.Whatever you do,please update us so we may come to know of your status.Good Luck.


Follow Johns advice first. It is faster and cheaper.


----------

